# Best Graphics Card for 200$



## Ryuk (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm currently making my computer and I'm stuck on which graphics card to get. I can only spend 200-220$ on it and was wondering what the best deal would be. I'm confused on if I need a 512MB card or not, so any help at all would be greatly appreciated. I would use this card mostly for gaming, and it would have to be compatible with this motherboard. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131011 
The two I'm looking at right now are 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130314 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130291 
I'm going to be using a 1280X1024 Resolution also. Any feedback is greatly appreciated. This website has been a huge help and I will donate as soon as I can get money into my pay pal :grin:


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

8800 GT DEFINATELY! no arguement on that one!


EDIT: The 512Mb version would be better, higher resolutions maybe with more onboard ram? I still think the 8800 gt 256mb is way better than the 8600 512mb


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The 8800GT 256mb will be fine if you play games at 1280x1024. The extra memory is really only needed at higher resolutions. Both the 256 and 512 run at the same speed so you'll save money by going for the 256mb version. Of course, if you're thinking about upgrading again in the near future, maybe to a larger monitor that can handle high resolutions, then the 512mb card would be a better investment. You'll need a 650W PSU to run the 8800GT.


----------



## Ryuk (Nov 24, 2007)

Are you sure the 8800GT I listed will work with my motherboard?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Yep, PCIe 2.0 is backwards and forwards compatible, it will just operate at PCIe 1.1 speeds. That card will work. Definitely go for the 8800GT over the 8600GTS, the 8800GT will be more than twice as powerful.


----------



## Ryuk (Nov 24, 2007)

Ok awsome, I was really confused/worried there. I didn't want to switch over to an intel motheboard and proccesor to use the 8800GT. Will not having a 2.0 PCIe Motherboard affect how well the graphics card runs? Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

It will run at PCIe x16 1.1 which will really not bottle neck it at all.


----------



## Ericwaycotx (Oct 16, 2005)

TheMatt said:


> Yep, PCIe 2.0 is backwards and forwards compatible, it will just operate at PCIe 1.1 speeds. That card will work. Definitely go for the 8800GT over the 8600GTS, the 8800GT will be more than twice as powerful.


And cost almost twice as much.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Ericwaycotx said:


> And cost almost twice as much.


Its worth it.


----------



## Ryuk (Nov 24, 2007)

Ok sweet, thanks for all of your help, I really appreciate it =) I'm definetly getting this card now.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Sweet you will love it


----------

